# What's wrong with this picture?



## LolaMyLove (Apr 9, 2013)

Do you see anything wrong here?
View attachment 41537


Let me clear it up...
View attachment 41538

Bad Kitty!!!

Looks like my other "tortoise" found a new hand out. Time for that lid to be built. For now she's been grounded (locked inside).
View attachment 41539


----------



## wellington (Apr 9, 2013)

Too cute. However, it may not be in the pic, but I didn't see a large water dish.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Apr 9, 2013)

Good Eye! I was washing it, Nubs just came out of a 20min soak inside.


----------

